# Simrad NSS12 evo3 vs NSS9 Evo3s



## finbully

Get the largest screen you can afford and will fit in the space you want it. Get the latest version too is what I would do. The EVO3 is great, but if mine were not just over a year old, I'd pony up for the S. In fact, I'm kicking around selling my EVO3 12" and getting an S.


----------



## DjPic

finbully said:


> Get the largest screen you can afford and will fit in the space you want it. Get the latest version too is what I would do. The EVO3 is great, but if mine were not just over a year old, I'd pony up for the S. In fact, I'm kicking around selling my EVO3 12" and getting an S.


That is easy to say when the price difference between the EVO3S 9inch and the EVO3S 12inch is $1,500. That is a big jump for just a bigger screen. So the question is, 12-inch old EVO3 vs 9-inch EVO3S. Which would you go with?

I do wear sunglasses while out on the boat, so my thought is the better screen (seen with polarized glasses and brighter screen) of the 9inch EVO3S would be better than a 12-inch screen I can't see.


----------



## finbully

DjPic said:


> That is easy to say when the price difference between the EVO3S 9inch and the EVO3S 12inch is $1,500. That is a big jump for just a bigger screen. So the question is, 12-inch old EVO3 vs 9-inch EVO3S. Which would you go with?
> 
> I do wear sunglasses while out on the boat, so my thought is the better screen (seen with polarized glasses and brighter screen) of the 9inch EVO3S would be better than a 12-inch screen I can't see.


12". Processer is upgraded not screen resolution.


----------



## FSUDrew99

If I could do it over I would go big as possible.... May not be needed per say, but it not only helps with visibility but it looks damn good too.


----------



## DjPic

finbully said:


> 12". Processer is upgraded not screen resolution.


I was under the impression the screen was upgraded as well. Are you able to see the screen of the EVO3 with polarized sunglasses?


----------



## finbully

DjPic said:


> I was under the impression the screen was upgraded as well. Are you able to see the screen of the EVO3 with polarized sunglasses?


Absolutely.


----------



## new2theflats

I assume you are getting FMT to run waters you aren't familiar with. 12 inch for sure. And yes the EVO3 works fine with polarized glasses.


----------



## DjPic

new2theflats said:


> I assume you are getting FMT to run waters you aren't familiar with. 12 inch for sure. And yes the EVO3 works fine with polarized glasses.


That is correct about running in waters I am not familiar with. Going to be my first skiff. My current boat I only take out on the St Johns. It has no electronics other than a basic 2D, monochrome sonar. Been using my phone with Navitronics if I need a map.


----------



## DjPic

Based on the replies and what I have seen online in my searching the EVO3 with 12-inch would work. But voting wise, 9-inch EVO3s is wining. Does someone wants donate $1,500 for a 12inch EVO3S.


----------



## finbully

FMT will give you a discount on the charts when you buy the electronics from them FYI. Same price on electronics as the other sellers.

Call and talk to them Glenn will get you dialed in.


----------



## DjPic

finbully said:


> FMT will give you a discount on the charts when you buy the electronics from them FYI. Same price on electronics as the other sellers.
> 
> Call and talk to them Glenn will get you dialed in.


Yep, thanks! Already planned to purchase through them and spoke with them.


----------



## ifsteve

I would check around on prices but know upfront that Simrad products in general don't get as big a discounts as some brands. Certainly the bigger you can go the better. But we are talking freaking skiffs here. Personally I am way more than happy with my 9". And as others have said the space you have and how you want to mount it are big factors to me. I have settled in on having my unit mounted in the console. I like the clean look, I have zero issue with seeing it in the sun, and its out of the way so that guys don't use it as a spot to grab on when walking around. If you plan to have it mounted above the console then I would highly suggest you put a grab rail over it.

Good luck with the new skiff!!


----------



## DjPic

ifsteve said:


> I would check around on prices but know upfront that Simrad products in general don't get as big a discounts as some brands. Certainly the bigger you can go the better. But we are talking freaking skiffs here. Personally I am way more than happy with my 9". And as others have said the space you have and how you want to mount it are big factors to me. I have settled in on having my unit mounted in the console. I like the clean look, I have zero issue with seeing it in the sun, and its out of the way so that guys don't use it as a spot to grab on when walking around. If you plan to have it mounted above the console then I would highly suggest you put a grab rail over it.
> 
> Good luck with the new skiff!!


Thank you for the input. I see you have an East Cape Evo X, did Kevin do a video on it, love to see your set-up? How do you like it? I was going back on forth on the flush mount vs above the console. Like yourself, I like the clean look of it mounted in the console but seen recommendations for the latter. I was also concerned with upgrade down the road, having something that will fit in the same hole. But based on the fact that EVO3 and EVO3S have the same dimensions, that might not be an issue.


----------



## DBStoots

Couple of responses: definitely get the new "S" model--the other technology is 4 or so years old and the improvements are significant. I've had both and can really see a big difference. Like others have suggested, get the biggest screen you can afford. I have a 9" but fish a lot with friends who have 12" screens and the bigger screen is much easier on the eyes and easier to follow tracks when using the FMT chip at high speed. I have had both in-console mounted units and top-of-the-console mounted units. While the flush mount is "clean" looking, with this mount the unit is on the boat 100% of the time. Not sure where you will store the boat, but I like the flexibility of being able to put on and take off the unit for use only when the boat is on the water. Finally, as others suggested, if you get the 12", definitely get the hand rail that extends up and over the console so that guests do not inadvertently grab the unit when maneuvering around the boat while underway. Good luck!


----------



## DjPic

DBStoots said:


> Couple of responses: definitely get the new "S" model--the other technology is 4 or so years old and the improvements are significant. I've had both and can really see a big difference. Like others have suggested, get the biggest screen you can afford. I have a 9" but fish a lot with friends who have 12" screens and the bigger screen is much easier on the eyes and easier to follow tracks when using the FMT chip at high speed. I have had both in-console mounted units and top-of-the-console mounted units. While the flush mount is "clean" looking, with this mount the unit is on the boat 100% of the time. Not sure where you will store the boat, but I like the flexibility of being able to put on and take off the unit for use only when the boat is on the water. Finally, as others suggested, if you get the 12", definitely get the hand rail that extends up and over the console so that guests do not inadvertently grab the unit when maneuvering around the boat while underway. Good luck!


That is exactly what I was thinking about the new S vs old. I don't want to be upgrading it 2 years down the road and then be out even more. Boats are expensive enough without that extra cost. Also thanks for the input on the mounting. The boat is planned to be stored in the garage, but of course I hope to keep this boat for a long time; so who knows what will happen in the future.

With that, I guess it is a question of the 12 vs the 9 EVO3s. @DBStoots If you were buying one now, would you purchase the 12 for the extra $1,500 or stay with the 9?


----------



## ifsteve

DjPic said:


> Thank you for the input. I see you have an East Cape Evo X, did Kevin do a video on it, love to see your set-up? How do you like it? I was going back on forth on the flush mount vs above the console. Like yourself, I like the clean look of it mounted in the console but seen recommendations for the latter. I was also concerned with upgrade down the road, having something that will fit in the same hole. But based on the fact that EVO3 and EVO3S have the same dimensions, that might not be an issue.


1. Yes Kevin did a video of it (I don't have a copy).
2. I love my X. A lot!

Now an aside comment. I would never recommend taking a Simrad on and off the boat. Unless the newer units have WAY better connector pins. On my first skiff I had a heck of a time getting it to work once time after I had taken it off. Turns out a pin was misaligned. I got so I never took it off except when I left for the summer. I just don't think those connectors are meant for routinely connecting and disconnecting them. So to me that supposed "advantage" to having the ability to remove it is less than its cracked up to be.

Now if were my money I would get a new NSS9 EVO3S.

If I was spending your money I would get a new NSS12 EVO3S.

If I was absolutely convinced I had to have a 12inch then I would get a NSS12 EVO3 and save the $1000. But here's the bottom line. It all depends on your needs and budget. At some point you have to say enough is enough. Plus there are other things you may need for your skiff. Power pole and/or trolling motor for example. If spending more on the 12 EVO3s would prevent me from getting some other feature I'd have to consider really hard which feature, day in and day out, would be more useful.


----------



## DBStoots

DjPic said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking about the new S vs old. I don't want to be upgrading it 2 years down the road and then be out even more. Boats are expensive enough without that extra cost. Also thanks for the input on the mounting. The boat is planned to be stored in the garage, but of course I hope to keep this boat for a long time; so who knows what will happen in the future.
> 
> With that, I guess it is a question of the 12 vs the 9 EVO3s. @DBStoots If you were buying one now, would you purchase the 12 for the extra $1,500 or stay with the 9?


I would get a 12"


----------



## DjPic

Thank you very much for everyone's input. I actually took a trip to west marine yesterday. They did not have an evo3s on display but they did have the evo3 12 and 9 inch on display. Let me just say, wow, the difference between the 9-inch and 12 inch is drastic. The salesman there even had the Florida marine tracks map (FMT) chips. He popped them in to see the difference. That was the first time I have seen them in person and I do believe they are worth it. I think I have made my decision to go with he 12-inch.

As for the evo3s vs evo3, I am still hesitant purchasing the evo3. Being my day job is in technology, purchasing a 4 year old machine that is being discontinued doesn't sit well with me. With that said, I don't have much experience with marine electronics. Both Glenn and the salesman at west marine stated that the evo3 would fine as long as I am not running radar or any other network devices. As fun as it would be to put radar on a skiff, that would be a little overkill.  I demoed the FMT on the evo3 and didn't notice any downside but of course couldn't do a side-by-side in person. With that being said, I am probably going to go with my instincts, and purchase the EVO3S 12-inch (if the 12-inch will fit). I don't want to end up replacing the unit in 3 years, I am not familiar with the upgrade / software cycle for Simrad, and with the comments here of "if you have money, buy it." I feel if I purchase the evo3s, I won't have to worry for the next 7+ years, I would hope.


----------



## DBStoots

You made an informed decision--the best kind!


----------



## Jumbo Jet

Did you go to the West Marine on Lee Rd? Sorry for assuming you’re in Orlando, but I’m picking up the vibe you are. If you went to the Lee Rd store, that was most likely Richard that helped you. He’s a Simrad rep and total guru. That guys knows everything there is to know about Simrads, and he carriers his FMT chips in his pocket. When I first got my Simrad, I stopped in there and he helped me with so much info on settings. He‘ll even meet you at the ramp, go out on the water with you and teach you how to use the unit if you have trouble figuring it out. Follow his recommendations, he’s awesome. 

I have the NSS9 Evo3 flush mounted on my boat, running FMT. Its a great unit, you can see it perfectly clear with polarized glasses. My brother has the NSS12 Evo3 Ballz Out mounted on his Maverick and yes, the size difference is substantial. Much more screen real estate. Although I have no experience with the S version yet, I can confidently say that if you can swing the 12, go with the 12. I went with the 9 because that’s the largest I could flush mount and I definitely wanted flush mount for the cleaner look. You mentioned earlier about being worried that if someday you changed units that the new one might not fit. I went from a GO9 to the NSS9 and it didn’t fit. I took it to a skiff place and they cut out the dash hole to make it larger. If you have the dash space, you can always go larger and just make the cutout larger. Not difficult at all for an experienced fiberglass guy. 

good luck man, you’re gonna love that thing!


----------



## FlyrodC

Am assuming you know this but at FMT, there is "only" $900 difference between the two units. I'm looking at upgrading as I want to use FMT and Simrad looks like a dynamite unit compared to the Humminbird 997 that came with my used Seaark.


----------



## DjPic

Jumbo Jet said:


> Did you go to the West Marine on Lee Rd? Sorry for assuming you’re in Orlando, but I’m picking up the vibe you are. If you went to the Lee Rd store, that was most likely Richard that helped you. He’s a Simrad rep and total guru. That guys knows everything there is to know about Simrads, and he carriers his FMT chips in his pocket. When I first got my Simrad, I stopped in there and he helped me with so much info on settings. He‘ll even meet you at the ramp, go out on the water with you and teach you how to use the unit if you have trouble figuring it out. Follow his recommendations, he’s awesome.
> 
> I have the NSS9 Evo3 flush mounted on my boat, running FMT. Its a great unit, you can see it perfectly clear with polarized glasses. My brother has the NSS12 Evo3 Ballz Out mounted on his Maverick and yes, the size difference is substantial. Much more screen real estate. Although I have no experience with the S version yet, I can confidently say that if you can swing the 12, go with the 12. I went with the 9 because that’s the largest I could flush mount and I definitely wanted flush mount for the cleaner look. You mentioned earlier about being worried that if someday you changed units that the new one might not fit. I went from a GO9 to the NSS9 and it didn’t fit. I took it to a skiff place and they cut out the dash hole to make it larger. If you have the dash space, you can always go larger and just make the cutout larger. Not difficult at all for an experienced fiberglass guy.
> 
> good luck man, you’re gonna love that thing!


Yes, that is where I went, off of Lee Road. He was very helpful. He recommended the EVO3 instead of the EVO3s, but my technology brain can't seem to let me purchase 4 year old, discontinued piece of technology. Part of me wanted to purchase from West Marine due to him being so helpful, but I planned on ordering from FMT. He did mention the integration with the Rhodan trolling motors now. Lol, so now I am trying to decide between minn-kota which everyone seems to have and the Rhodan.



FlyrodC said:


> Am assuming you know this but at FMT, there is "only" $900 difference between the two units. I'm looking at upgrading as I want to use FMT and Simrad looks like a dynamite unit compared to the Humminbird 997 that came with my used Seaark.


It is a $900 difference between the EVO3 9-inch and EVO3 12-inch. The price for the evo3s 12 inch is sitting at $4,000.


----------



## ifsteve

Not sure GPS technology is quite there yet BUT some of you will be old enough to remember back into the 70s when high end stereo receivers were the big thing. They kept getting "better" and "better". And everybody had to have the latest and greatest. But if you looked into the specs closely whet you soon figured out is that the improvements were beyond the capabilities of the human ear to hear them. When it comes to GPS the two big selling points are screen brightness and processor speed. And certainly those are very important things. But if you can see the screen in sunshine then further improvements are less valuable. And how fast do you need a screen to refresh? When its a blink of the eye what value does "faster' get you?

Point is just because some technology isn't the latest doesn't mean that the "new' stuff is really that much of an improvement. At least not one that you can actually make use of.


----------



## Egrets Landing

ifsteve said:


> Not sure GPS technology is quite there yet BUT some of you will be old enough to remember back into the 70s when high end stereo receivers were the big thing. They kept getting "better" and "better". And everybody had to have the latest and greatest. But if you looked into the specs closely whet you soon figured out is that the improvements were beyond the capabilities of the human ear to hear them. When it comes to GPS the two big selling points are screen brightness and processor speed. And certainly those are very important things. But if you can see the screen in sunshine then further improvements are less valuable. And how fast do you need a screen to refresh? When its a blink of the eye what value does "faster' get you?
> 
> Point is just because some technology isn't the latest doesn't mean that the "new' stuff is really that much of an improvement. At least not one that you can actually make use of.


Richard at WM pulled out an EVO3-S 12" and put it along side an EVO3 12" to demo for me any differences we could find running charts only. We both messed around with the units and after agreed we did not find a difference in speed in zooming or panning on any charts. The difference seems to be noticeable (according to blogs I have read) for those who run offshore and have lots of functions running at once such as Radar and Sonar and charts. They say it switches faster between screens. For a skiff or bay boat user that does not have radar, I think you would notice nothing substantive and certainly not worth the extra approximate $1500 for an S model. The older model runs plenty fast. I have never found the EVO3 to lag on anything where I was wishing it was faster. The EVO3 will remain an increasingly hot commodity for the coming weeks until they are sold out leaving only the S model available for purchase. If you are thinking about getting an EVO3 if you wait much longer you may not find any available to purchase. ISLA (FMT) has about 15 9s and 12's left but they will likely be all sold in January and probably no more are coming leaving only the S Models available.


----------



## DjPic

I did not get the opportunity to look at the EVO3S and EVO3 side-by-side which is what a really wanted to see. Either way now, most likely I will going with the EVO3S 12-inch. It might be $1,500 mistake purchasing the EVO3S but rather be safe than sorry later.


----------



## ifsteve

DjPic said:


> I did not get the opportunity to look at the EVO3S and EVO3 side-by-side which is what a really wanted to see. Either way now, most likely I will going with the EVO3S 12-inch. It might be $1,500 mistake purchasing the EVO3S but rather be safe than sorry later.


Did you not read the post immediately above this from Egret. They did the vary thing you wanted to see and they found zero real difference. Don't waste your money and just get the EVO3.


----------



## DjPic

ifsteve said:


> Did you not read the post immediately above this from Egret. They did the vary thing you wanted to see and they found zero real difference. Don't waste your money and just get the EVO3.


Yes, I did, but like to see it in person. Looks like I missed out ordering with discount from FMT anyways now.


----------



## 7WT

Good choice. I purposely mounted my simrad with a Ram holder so I could remove the unit from my boat to protect from possible theft and to allow for better viewing position. My side console is too small for install on the console. I agree that the two connectors are difficult to attach. Depends on console and if staying in your garage then maybe ok to console install. I primarily use it when running and having it above the steering wheel helps with viewing while under power.


----------



## gtpvette

I'm looking for a NSS12 EVO3. Where are you guys shopping these?? I see a reference to FMT but don't know what that is. This is for my offshore boat,,,, want to run dual transducers. Thanks!!


----------



## DjPic

FMT = Florida Marine Tracks.
NSS12 Evo3, MFD-Sonar, Insight Charts - Florida Marine Tracks


----------



## bababouy

I went with the NSS12 evo3 last year with FMT after plenty of research. I purchased my simrad and both Florida chips from Isla Mapping. I can run ENP and the keys at night and have no worries. It gives me all of my engine data and instruments and a fuel gauge that works with my sending unit.


----------



## gtpvette

DjPic said:


> FMT = Florida Marine Tracks.
> NSS12 Evo3, MFD-Sonar, Insight Charts - Florida Marine Tracks


Thanks for the link. Price was better than West so that's good. Joined the Facebook Simrad Group,, got a lead to BOE Marine. $2800 no tax, free shipping. Bought it so I saved about $400 over West.


----------



## DBStoots

gtpvette said:


> Thanks for the link. Price was better than West so that's good. Joined the Facebook Simrad Group,, got a lead to BOE Marine. $2800 no tax, free shipping. Bought it so I saved about $400 over West.


Check to make sure, but you may have also gotten a 3 year warranty. I did on my purchase from BOE.


----------

